# 2. Bad Harzburger MTB Marathon am 25.04.2010



## Harzerbub (15. April 2010)

2. Bad Harzburger MTB Marathon am 25.04.2010

Nur noch eine gute Woche dann startet zum zweiten mal in Bad Harzburg ein MTB Marathon.
Der Schnee ist weg, die Wetterprognose ist gut!! Also nichts wie hin in den Harz Weitere Info`s über Strecke Anmeldung ect.
www.mtb-bad-harzburg.de
Am Sonnabend vor dem Rennen also am 24.04.2010
gibt es noch ein Fahrtechnik Training vom Team Power Flower 
schaut auf diesen Link hier 
Fahrtechnik 
oder auf unserer Seite.
Wir freuen uns auf Euch 

Axel Bues 
Nordharzer RSG


----------



## mann_mit_hund (16. April 2010)

ola
hoffen wir mal, dass das wetter mitmacht...

wenn ich mich für 5 runden anmelde, sind die dann fix oder kann ich noch downgraden zu 3 runden? kostet ja gleichviel.

da meine freundin am samstag das techniktraining mitmachen möchte würde ich die zeit nutzen mir die strecke anzuschauen, eventuell findet sich ja noch jemand der am samstag ab 10-10.30 locker die runde abfahren möchte

schönes wochenende
matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbub (17. April 2010)

Hi Matze Du must Dich entscheiden für eine Rennen 3 oder 5 !!
Die Strecke ist schön aber auch mit sehr knackigen Trail Anstiegen. Das Wetter soll gut werden laut Prognose. Am sonnabend kannst Du sicher noch die ganze Strecke erkunden .
GRUß vom Axel


----------



## atrailsnail (17. April 2010)

Fährt jemand aus dem Raum nördliches Hannover nach Bad Harzburg und kann mich mitnehmen?  Oder nach dem 3 Runden-Rennen mit zurück nehmen? (Wahrscheinlich muss ich nicht bis zur Siegerehrung warten  )
Ich komme aus Neustadt a.R. und mit der Bahn problemlos nach Hannover, habe aber keine Lust, ganz allein per Bahn hin und zurück zu fahren (meine Frau braucht das Auto) ... Fahrtkostenbeteiligung ist selbstverständlich.
Jörg.


----------



## manuel e. (19. April 2010)

Hy!!!
Jungs und Mädels, sehr zu empfehlen das Ganze und dieses Jahr bin ich  auch wieder dabei!!!!!

Bis Sonntag bei diesmal schönstem Wetter!!!!! 

Gruss Manuel.


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (19. April 2010)

Habe mich auch mal mutig für die 5 Runden angemeldet. Mal sehen wieviel schon geht so am Anfang der Saison..

Endlich mal wieder in Harz!!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## dre (25. April 2010)

Hallo,
das war doch mal eine nette Veranstaltung. Sogar das Wetter war, im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr, wunderbar. Was wollen wir mehr? Auch die StreckenfÃ¼hrung fand ich gelungen. Ich habe heute nachgemeldet und muss sagen, im Vergleich zu anderen Events finde ich 30â¬ aber auch schon ganz schÃ¶n happig.


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (25. April 2010)

Mir hat es sehr gut gefallen, aber die 5 Runden waren doch ganz schön heftig.


----------



## manuel e. (25. April 2010)

hy!!
muss auch mal ein grosses lob aussprechen. war mal wieder eine super veranstaltung!!!! und die langstrecke war dieses jahr gut fahrbar im gegensatz zum letzten jahr.


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (25. April 2010)

Eine Frechheit ist es ja bei so einem Rennen der "Startertüte" einen Prospekt mit Elektro-Bikes beizulegen.


----------



## Harzerbub (25. April 2010)

Danke an alle die da waren und ich hoffe das es allen gefallen hat !!
Wir hoffen das wir alles halbwegs hinbekommen haben. 
Wir hoffen das im nÃ¤chsten Jahr ca. um dieselbe Zeit alle wieder dabei sind!!
Die StrtgebÃ¼hr war im Grunde 20 â¬ 10 e sind die Nachmelde gebÃ¼hr die ja auch in der Auscshreibung angegeben waren . Ich hoffe Du hattest Dennoch Spass am Rennen.
Werbung fÃ¼r Elektrobikes *lÃ¤chel* na ja evt als eigene Kathegorie  nÃ¤chstes Jahr aber ob die ankommen .
GruÃ aus Harzburg und ein dickes Danke an alle die da waren . Ohne Terilnehmer kein Rennen . Ihr ward auch Super !!

DANKE

Axel Bues 
Nordharzer RSG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (25. April 2010)

Harzerbub schrieb:


> ...Die Strtgebühr war im Grunde 20  10 e sind die Nachmelde gebühr die ja auch in der Auscshreibung angegeben waren . Ich hoffe Du hattest Dennoch Spass am Rennen....



... hatte ich.

wir sehen uns am 30.05.2010


----------



## flyingscot (25. April 2010)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> Mir hat es sehr gut gefallen, aber die 5 Runden waren doch ganz schön heftig.



Jepp, hab ich auch gemerkt... mein Race-Modus war nach der ersten Runde auch irgendwie defekt , der Touren-Modus hat mich aber über die 5 Runden gebracht...

Die Strecke war aber echt super, hat viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Spectar (25. April 2010)

War leider nicht dabei !
hab ihr evtl. ein paar Fotos oder nen cooles Video von diesem Jahr was ihr reinstellen könntet ?


----------



## Harzerbub (26. April 2010)

Wir werden Fotos sobald vorhanden auch einstellen na LOGO 

AXEL


----------



## eckertaler (26. April 2010)

na für den einen oder anderen wär so ein elektrorad ja garnicht soooo schlecht gewesen


----------



## Stronglight (26. April 2010)

Dieses Rennen hat mir die Entscheidung zur 2-fach Kurbel um einiges erleichtert...never... ich bin am ende nur noch im 2. & 3. Gang den Berg rauf gekommen... ok, ich hatte einen leichten Infekt, aber fit wäre ich bei den Temperaturen auch nicht viel weiter gekommen - ich hab dann auch nur noch den Tourenmodus eingeschaltet...War aber eine coole Veranstaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (26. April 2010)

Kann mich den Glückwünschen nur anschließend, ein rundum gelungenes Rennen


----------



## clausi87 (26. April 2010)

ja richtig gute veranstalltung war das....und die trails berg ab waren soooooo geil....bremse aus und ab gings


----------



## ZappBrannigan (2. Mai 2010)

Moin Axel,

an der Strecke wurden ja an verschiedenen Stellen Fotos geschossen. Auf eurer HP sind ja auch schon einige Exemplare zu sehen. Werden eigentlich alle Bilder online gestellt?

Beste Grüße

André


----------



## Harzerbub (2. Mai 2010)

na ja ich versuche an möglichst viele Bilder ranzukommen um dann auch Galerien zu erstellen. Das sind im Moment alle die ich habe !!
Auf der Homepage ist aber auch Dirk Bautz verlinkt unter Bilder da wird demnächst eine grössere Galerie eröffnet !
http://pics.bautz.info/2-bad-harzburger-mtb-marathon.html

Gruß vom Axel


----------



## AndreZ. (3. Mai 2010)

Hier gibt es auch immer schöne Bilder von der Petra.

http://picasaweb.google.de/jungepetra

Viele Grüße


----------



## Harzerbub (3. Mai 2010)

Danke für den guten Tip !!!

Axel


----------

